
Show HN: EmboldenIt – Decentralized app to highlight words on any web page - vankhoa1505
https://emboldenit.com/
======
vankhoa1505
Hello HN

There are some types of apps that help you save content online:

\+ Bookmark app. This type of app saves your list of URLs. Then, the user
accesses the list later in a dashboard. Besides, these apps can recommend
users related content base on user's data

\+ The highlight text app. These app highlight many texts with a url. But you
have to go to this URL again to view the highlights.

\+ Note apps. These apps have a lot of 'fancy' features like synchronization,
multiple users working on a note.

So we decided to build a new and simple way to save highlights. It's inspired
by the Medium highlight feature. It can be used on all websites by a browser
extension.

You just need to Select text -> Right click -> Embolden It with this
extension.

Besides, EmboldenIt is a truely decentralized app that runs on the Blockstack
platform. You own your data.

We form an opinion about making something less complex with blockchain so that
users can adapt to the technology.

When users are more familiar with DApps, these changes assist for blockchain
platforms and blockchain developers and vice versa. They will build more DApps
for end users.

We hope that EmboldenIT can be your everyday highlight-taking app.

Use it at: [https://emboldenit.com/](https://emboldenit.com/)

Google Chrome Extension at:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/embolden-it-
chrome...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/embolden-it-chrome-
extens/balnbgjkdfheebdboijodfbeimfeoele)

We really welcome your feedback. Thank you for reading!

Enjoy emboldening!

------
khangtd
thanks @vankhoa1505

